# pompano?



## jasonh1903 (Aug 6, 2010)

About when does the spring pompano run start around here? water temp?


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

There are some around even now but when the water gets to around 65-67 degrees consistently Pompano will be alot more dependable. When the water gets to 69 degrees....It's ON. 

Late Febuary can be pretty good if we have mild weather between now and then, but March is alot more dependable, and Most often April is on Fire.


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

we see herds of them cobia fishing in april ahaha they look like a dark green cloud


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Garbo said:


> There are some around even now but when the water gets to around 65-67 degrees consistently Pompano will be alot more dependable. When the water gets to 69 degrees....It's ON.
> 
> Late Febuary can be pretty good if we have mild weather between now and then, but March is alot more dependable, and Most often April is on Fire.


 Well spoken Garbo +1!!


----------



## Chris Phillips (Oct 1, 2007)

The largest ones of the year are often caught in February!


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

jdhkingfisher said:


> we see herds of them cobia fishing in april ahaha they look like a dark green cloud


 
*Dark Green Cloud?????* Most likely not Pompano, but,

Ladyfish Maybe? SkipJacks Maybe? Skippies? Poor Man's Tarpon? Surf Bitch's?


----------



## captwesrozier (Sep 28, 2007)

i like "surf bitches" how long has that been around?:laughing:

pompano cannot survive with water temperatures below 55 degrees. so until it starts staying above 55 no use in going. we have our local population which stays out in the deeper gulf until our near shore water temps start to rise or warm up.

as both garbo and capt chris have said...you can have some very awesome pompano fishing in february. also keep your eyes ready to see a few gag grouper cruising the beaches in february. once the temps start to stay in the 65 degree zone the migration will start and so will our local pompano become more plentiful. 

I second what garbo said on 69 degree water. it is on! migration in full swing. pensacola is in the heart of the spawning grounds for pompano.

capt wes rozier
inshore fishing guide
850-982-7858


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

nah they is pompano, cause we always got a jig ready for em and catch a few on slow days. and we saw what we thought could have been a record pomp one day. the thing must have been 20#. now that i look back at it, it probabily was a permit.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Spring Fishing*

I have been fishing the surf for many moons and don't dare try to predict when the Pompano and Cobia start biting. I will go with Garbo because he knows of what he speaks.

I start going the beach with much expectation when the Popcorn Tree in my backyard blossoms. I can detect a hint of green so it probably won't be long.

As an aside: just before my stroke incident, I was seeing schools of over 100 fish followed by some redfish. I limited out every time that went along with some redfish up to 50 lbs.

I'm doing what the Doc's say trying to get well so I can see you on the Beach. C2


----------



## Faithnfishin (Dec 5, 2010)

Hope that day comes soon C2.


----------



## hubbyandwife (Jan 2, 2011)

Best of luck C2. The fish will be there when you are ready


----------



## gbliz (Jan 13, 2011)

dont know you charlie, but good luck


----------



## fishingcanada (Oct 21, 2010)

Its been the month you are waiting for ! Just prepare yourself for a great catch man.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Pompano*

Silly Me!

I didn't realize that there were two Pompano threads going and I was ignoring this one. I apologize.

Things are going well.I have finished my new 12 foot UL Pompano Killer.All that it needs is a fish on the other end of the line and I'll be set. I'm going to use it as a spinner with a thought of maybe spiral wrap later. It all depends.

I was experimenting with a new jig and discovered something that I used long ago. When I get it cranked up, I'll share. OK??

I shall return(Douglas McArthur)

Charlie2


----------



## alex14t (Mar 1, 2010)

Does anyone know what the water temps are right now? I check NOAA but those maps are very general I would say.


----------



## backwoods (Dec 4, 2009)

According to Weather Underground 62 in Pensacola.


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

I just wish I could catch them. I was fishing off the beach at fort morgan last year and caught 5 in about 20 minutes. all of them were 5 inches long. I have never caught a keeper. But...Now when I see that water temp above 67, Im going.


----------



## mikesmith34 (Mar 9, 2011)

We will head down to Cape San Blas 4-21-11 for 4 days of pomp fishing. ONE of these years we are going to catch more than 3 or 4


----------

